# chosing the correct ADA substrate



## neilw (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi guys,

I plan to setup a tank 40"x18"x18"

would this substrate choice be ok? 

1 bag of power sand special M 6l 
3 bags of aqua soil 9 litre 
1 tourmaline BC


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You are 2 Liters shy on the power sand and 9 Liters shy on the aquasoil.

I would add 1 2L bag of Power Sand M and 1 9L bag of Aquasoil Amazonia.


----------



## naysel (Jan 4, 2005)

Do you know if ADA substrate(power sand and aqua soil malaya) have a big concentration of phosfats( i have 5.o mg/l )

sorry my english


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I believe that the powersand has added phosphates. It is not recommended to dose any extra fertilizers for the first 3-4 weeks of using the substrate. Ideally, you would also not add fish until 3-4 weeks has passed.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

As far as I know, PowerSand does not add macronutrients. In any event, just balance out the phosphate with nitrate and fast growing plants. You'll be fine.

Post pictures of the set up.

Obrigado!


----------



## neilw (Nov 20, 2004)

Well we shall see what happens. I will put some pictures up I think as I'm doing a kind of online blog to monitor my progress, this is really just for my own records I guess but it might be interesting for people to look at in the future as it progresses to see what happens, and if things go wrong then at least I can track where it went wrong and learn from my mistakes. That's the plan anyway.


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

From my observation and discussions: 
Power Sand has NH4 so if you add nitrates the plants won't use up the
NH4 and you get an algae problem. 

When I first set it up I was adding NO3 and PO4 and had algae problems.
Once I stopped adding NO3 and PO4 and added only micros and K the algae problem went away.

IMO grandmasterofpool is correct in saying that you should not add any Ferts for the first few weeks (maybe a bit of K and some Micros and not to much). After a few weeks then start adding a bit of macros and see how things go from there and maybe adjust up or down depending on observations.

I'm in my 6 week and just this week I started adding a bit of NO3 and PO4
(1/4 tsb NO3 and 1/8 tsb PO4 3X a week) and will see how it does.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Art_Giacosa said:


> As far as I know, PowerSand does not add macronutrients. In any event, just balance out the phosphate with nitrate and fast growing plants. You'll be fine.
> 
> Post pictures of the set up.
> 
> Obrigado!


Add some to a vial with DI water and measure the water after 24 hours.
We measured high levels of NH4.
He likely uses a general fertilizer for enriching the volcanic pumice+ peat.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

